# KOH question



## AmyW (Feb 25, 2011)

Can a person add KOH to a very hard bar (in this case, about 25% to a shaving soap so it's not so hard to work up lather) without doing the cream soapmaking method with supercreaming? The final product would be a bar. Can I just figure out the correct lye amounts and CP/HP it or is that a guaranteed failure? Wanted to get some opinions or experience from others before I try and potentially waste supplies. 

Thanks once again, you guys are great


----------



## Bigmoose (Feb 25, 2011)

I made cream soaps awhile back and I thought that even then you only used about 12% KOH.  I would not mix the 2 myself but if you must try I would guess starting with 1 or 2%.  A better thought is use more castor oil, you will get a softer bar and more lather.

Bruce


----------



## kelleyaynn (Feb 25, 2011)

The cream soap recipes I've seen use both, and the majority of the lye is KOH (easily 80%).


----------



## Northland Naturals (Feb 28, 2011)

i was planning on adjusting my shave soap recipe too using KOH.  i've never played with it before... interested to hear more thoughts on this.  would KOH at 5-10% be better for lather and creaminess and still have a solid bar?


----------

